# Gummy Worm Recipe



## Copchick

​*Ingredients::*


2 packs (3 oz) Raspberry jello
1 pkg unflavored gelatin (for extra firmness)
3/4 cup whipping cream
3 cups boiling water
15 drops green food coloring
100 flexible straws (or enough to fill your container)
Tall container (1 quart or 1 liter carton of milk)
*Directions::*


Combine gelatin in bowl and add boiling water.
Let it cool to lukewarm and then add the whipping cream and 15 drops green food coloring.
Gather your straws (don't forget to flex them out) and put them in the container. It's important that the straws have a tight fit so the jello stays in the straws. For this reason, a 1 liter carton may be better; you will probably get longer worms since there is a tighter fit. If you have a bigger container, a rubber band around the straws is helpful. Or you could just add more straws to fill the container.
Add the gelatin mixture to the straw-filled container and let it set until firm.
There are multiple ways you can remove the worms from the straws. You can roll a rolling pin over the straws and squeeze them out or you can hold the straws over warm water. The worms will slip right out.


----------



## Anda

I love this! I've been trying to come up with a way to use this method to mold jell-o shots. I have some recipes for stiff shots, so I guess there's just practice. 

I can't believe that such a simple process gives you such realistic worms!


----------



## Copchick

I didn't even think about shots. Great idea! Call them "Drunken Worms" maybe? Let me know how they turn out.


----------



## Hairazor

Wow! Who knew?


----------



## debbie5

Anda, if you Google Jell-O shots, there are pages & pages of amazing creations people have made making shots. You may have to add extra unflavored gelatin to make the shots stiff enough.

You could make these worms & add them to a Jell O shot... http://www.jello-shots-and-shooters.com/creepy-crawler-jello-shots.html


----------



## kenkozpgh

Thanks for the post. Just showed this to my wife and she saids she's definately going to make them


----------



## Lord Homicide

Thanks T!

I'm going to make some cheap fishing lures


----------



## Lilly

I saw these a while back ..yup im def gonna do these ..and yes a little extra unflavored jello will do the trick..mine will be alcohol laded for sure! 
I like the fishing lures thing maybe some poles with them hanging on too ..lol


----------



## Lord Homicide

Lilly said:


> I saw these a while back ..yup im def gonna do these ..and yes a little extra unflavored jello will do the trick..mine will be alcohol laded for sure!
> I like the fishing lures thing maybe some poles with them hanging on too ..lol


lol, I mean plastic worm lures, literally


----------



## Lilly

LOL LH..I think Ill hang the jello worms from the poles over some fish skulls that will be in a bowl of jello shots ..my haunted aquarium type thing.


----------



## vamp_girl

That is a neat idea.. Jello shot warms would be awesome lol.. I have never made jello shots so I have no idea how to even go about it


----------



## Anda

Ok, the jello shot idea fell through. I couldn't get it stiff enough to hold its shape without having it stick to the inside of the straws. But I did finally get it to work.  I used this recipe, which is just a little different from the original one posted in this thread. I used strawberry jello and added 12 drops of green food coloring.


----------



## silentskream

hey - wanted to help with the recipe to make the jello shots version - I'm a pro!

what's the recipe you're using with the alcohol?
I can help you tweak it to make it less sticky.


it helps to add cornstarch to "mold" - you can try putting the straws in a gallon sized bag with cornstarch and shake, or add an extra packet of unflavored gelatin.. depending on your current ratio.


----------



## tweety16_6

cool! thanks


----------



## Lilly

Anda ..yours worms look great.. throw them in some crumbled cake flower box thingy and wala!!


----------



## Anda

My only real complaint is that they stick together. I'd like to dust them with something, but DH and I don't eat sugar, so powdered sugar is out. Maybe very, very fine coconut flour? Or I'll make a sauce to coat them with.


----------



## silentskream

Anda said:


> My only real complaint is that they stick together. I'd like to dust them with something, but DH and I don't eat sugar, so powdered sugar is out. Maybe very, very fine coconut flour? Or I'll make a sauce to coat them with.


corn starch! it works great.


----------



## Indyandy

I made some of these and took them to the golf course where I work and put them in the fridge. I used and old container and marked it "bait". I had covered them with ground up chocolate cookie crumbs. At lunch time when the senoirs finished their game and were sitting around talking, I went to the fridge and got the container. I sat down with them to talk. As I opened the container, I exclaimed how hungry I was. "Darn! I grabbed the wrong dish. Oh well, its all protein". And pulled one out and swallowed it in front of everyone to thier horror. Two ladies got up and left. Several offered to buy me lunch. It took awhile to convince everyone they were not real. We all had a good laugh.


----------



## spookymulder76

Awesome! Looks so Real!



Anda said:


> I love this! I've been trying to come up with a way to use this method to mold jell-o shots. I have some recipes for stiff shots, so I guess there's just practice.
> 
> I can't believe that such a simple process gives you such realistic worms!


Jell-O shot worms would be pretty cool!


----------

